# Dreamweaver forms dispay incorrectly on IE6



## lafours (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

I've been trying to solve ths for a few days now and have no idea why it's happening so I hope you can help and save my sanity....

I've made a form in DW8. It's 11 lines long and when I preview in Firefox it looks as I intened. When I preview in IE6, each line is much more spaced out vertically than I desire.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Leanne


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You should probably make a style sheet to display the form correctly across different browser types.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

could you post the code?

note that some things display properly in firefox and not in ie so certain bits of code appear different depending on what browser you are using.

Harry


----------



## lafours (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for this. Here's the code for the table, in the meantime I'll look into css styles.


Buyer Name:

Shop Name: 

Telephone Number: 

Email Address: 

Address 1: 

Address 2: 

Town/City:

County/State/Province

Postcode/Zip code: 

Country:


----------



## treydx (Jan 4, 2006)

You need to put all of your input fields in ONE FORM. That's important so that you get all of your data submitted to the next page. It'll probably take care of your styling problem as well. I think forms have a margin-bottom in IE--I'm really just guessing, though.

Anyway, make your code like this:


Name 
...


----------



## lafours (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks treydx, worked a treat! :up:


----------

